# I don't like the changed forum listing...



## Plane Sailing (Jun 11, 2002)

Is there any particular reason why the forum listing has been changed? I much prefer the way it has been for the last few months(?) with all the interesting stuff gathered near the top. 

I have to scroll to find Storyhour now! That's one of the most important forums on the boards 

Is there any chance it might go back to the previous, user friendly model? Pretty please?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 12, 2002)

What a surprise!  I move a bunch of forums to the top level after numerous requests, and somebody complains about it!

Under the increasingly fequently used "it really doesn't matter what I do or don't do, because _somebody_ will complain within seconds of my making the slightest change to the forums, yet others will complain if I don't" rationale, I'll just continue to do what the hell I like!


----------



## MythandLore (Jun 12, 2002)

I like the way it is now. 

Hopeful more people will stop posting house rules threads in the General area.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 12, 2002)

Hmmm, do i have to like it just because it makes more sense this way and because Morrus is right about not pleasing everyone?

I suppose so...


Sometimes change sucks! Even when you can't fault the logic behind it and won't mind it at all once you get used to it.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 12, 2002)

Gosh, have you been having a bad day?

I hope you know that I'm not a moaning minnie... I very rarely voice complaints about the system and try to help out whenever I can. 

I guess the actual answer to my question was simply "A large number of people requested that some forums were moved closer to the top, so that is what I did"

What I'm saying is that I really liked the way that you had got it together just recently, and I think the current move is a retrograde step. It's a personal opinion, and I thought you liked to hear those every once in a while  I guess that nobody was requesting that Story Hour be in the top section because it was already there. 

Would it help if you had more posts saying "I love the status quo! You are doing great! Don't change anything!" 

Cheers


----------



## Morrus (Jun 12, 2002)

No, no - that wasn't me being angry, that was me being funny.  Sometimes it doesn't work quite right on a messageboard!


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *No, no - that wasn't me being angry, that was me being funny.  Sometimes it doesn't work quite right on a messageboard!  *




Don't worry I just think it's your british humor showing through ...


----------



## Darraketh (Jun 12, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *No, no - that wasn't me being angry, that was me being funny.  Sometimes it doesn't work quite right on a messageboard!  *




Sometimes I wonder if _my_ sense of humor is getting across. 

If you are using IE you could make individual forums appear as buttons on your browser.

[humor]Did you hear the one about the priest, the polar bear and the...[/humor]


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jun 13, 2002)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't worry I just think it's your british humor showing through ...  *




Brits have humor???

You learn something new every day


----------



## Morrus (Jun 13, 2002)

CamelToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Brits have humor??? *




No, we have humour though!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 13, 2002)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't worry I just think it's your british humor showing through ...  *




But I'm British too! I should have been able to get it! Doh!


----------



## Negative Zero (Jun 14, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *No, we have humour though!  *




heh heh
good one


----------

